# Sawblades on my TT...



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I thought I'd throw this up here to show everyone that sawblades fit rather well and look great on TT's. At least I think so and I've never been a big fan of these wheels. I'm putting a bigger tires on the rear, which I have, and maybe slightly wider adaptors if I can find some local but overall I'm happy with the fitment! Let me know what you guys think! :thumbup:




















NEW PICS 

with the tire size change in the back! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

IMO, wheels are like babies...usually only the parents think they're cute.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> IMO, wheels are like babies...usually only the parents think they're cute.


Dogs as well... but yeah I know what your saying haha. Still before I had these I searched forever and couldn't find a pic of sawblades on a TT so I thought this might help someone :thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Not bad. I was wondering what these wheels would look like on our cars. It's nice to see a different style.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

chads said:


> Not bad. I was wondering what these wheels would look like on our cars. It's nice to see a different style.


Another reason I went with these wheels... Hard to find them running on a TT. Thanks man!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Dogs as well... but yeah I know what your saying haha. Still before I had these I searched forever and couldn't find a pic of sawblades on a TT so I thought this might help someone :thumbup:


:thumbup: Lots of people think my baby is ugly...but they'd be wong.











cheers.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> :thumbup: Lots of people think my baby is ugly...but they'd be wong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NOW understand why that's your opinion....


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

OMG!! love these wheels..
last year I wanted put them on my tt...love love!!!

size and info tires please?

pretty car man:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks

They are staggered 8.5 in the front 9.5 in the rear and I forget the exact adaptor size but it's near an 1" in the front and an 1.5" in the rear. Tires- fronts are 205/45/17 rears as of this pic are 215/40/17, but are gonna be 225/45/17 as of this weekend :thumbup:

And of course... face polished :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

nice stance!:thumbup:

how is TT to drive on 205/45 front?
are you on static?

I want put 215 front on 9j ,but I'm not sure if I can go more low


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am static. I will go alittle lower yet but even with how high it looks I scrape my mid section slightly in weird places. Actually the car rides much smoother then my stock wheels but probably because the last owner wore those tires down weird and I think one or two needed balanced


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> I NOW understand why that's your opinion....


LOL owned.

They look pretty good actually, nice to see someone doing something a little different than rs4 or LM reps..

Can you get lower in the rear?


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have always liked these wheels and been keen to see them on a TT, one of my mates had them on a Corrado that was front page featured in PVW and they looked the TITS 

He imported them to the UK from the US too 

Charlie


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Neb said:


> LOL owned.
> 
> They look pretty good actually, nice to see someone doing something a little different than rs4 or LM reps..
> 
> Can you get lower in the rear?


Yeah I really didnt want to be just another TT ha.

I can't get lower... as we all know we have the same problem as the mk4's where for some odd reason one side sits higher then the other even if the coilovers are at the same thread spot... I could take the perches out but idk how lop sided it would side... someone correct me if I'm wrong here :thumbup:



CharlieTT said:


> I have always liked these wheels and been keen to see them on a TT, one of my mates had them on a Corrado that was front page featured in PVW and they looked the TITS
> 
> He imported them to the UK from the US too
> 
> Charlie


Imported vette wheels from the states to the UK is awesome! haha! I dont think I've seen this corrado.. 

I will put an updated pic once I get my new rear tires on and get my car detailed... maybe will all happen this weekend :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Yeah I really didnt want to be just another TT ha.
> 
> I can't get lower... as we all know we have the same problem as the mk4's where for some odd reason one side sits higher then the other even if the coilovers are at the same thread spot... I could take the perches out but idk how lop sided it would side... someone correct me if I'm wrong here :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Behind the rear bumper on the drivers side there's an 18kg (iirc the weight) chunk of metal weight that causes the drivers side to dip lower than the passenger side. Remove and enjoy level rear end. It was added by Audi along with the spoiler after they had lift issues at high speeds.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Neb said:


> Behind the rear bumper on the drivers side there's an 18kg (iirc the weight) chunk of metal weight that causes the drivers side to dip lower than the passenger side. Remove and enjoy level rear end. It was added by Audi along with the spoiler after they had lift issues at high speeds.


Hmm I'll have to check that out... if thats the case I may remove my perches but I'm not sure yet. I'll have to see what it looks like with the threads the whole way down in the front And back. All after the tire change


----------



## Mo)xie (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn... that looks nice. 

Two questions though... what suspension setup are you running, and do you have a side shot? Trying to decide to between 18's and 17's for mine.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks man!

I'm running KW Variant 2's and I can take a side shot ride now... give me a half hour to get it and put it up... I got my tires swapped so i was going to do it anyways :thumbup:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

bump... new pics up!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

new tires make it look like you're running 15s. way too much rubber, imo.

cheers.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I could of went 215 instead of 225 but i still got decent stretch and now I dont have smaller rubber in the back so im happy... plus picked these off a friend pretty much brand new for $50... cant beat that :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Justin you need to get a camera and take pics. It looks way better in person. And thats saying something, because I hate sawblades:laugh:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah your def right James haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Yeah your def right James haha


Will you be at the gtg Saturday? If so I'll bring my camera and snag a few


----------



## Mo)xie (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great, man.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Will you be at the gtg Saturday? If so I'll bring my camera and snag a few


Yeah I should be... I'll know closer to sat and ill let you know for sure



Mo)xie said:


> Looks great, man.


:beer: thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

They look pretty good. Theyll look even better once you get rid of those chevy center caps:facepalm:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Funny thing is I hate Chevy so yeah they will be coming off... Any idea on what other centers fit?


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Funny thing is I hate Chevy so yeah they will be coming off... Any idea on what other centers fit?


Paint them or cover them with textured carbon film 

Charlie


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks charlie... ill see what i can think of


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get spikes. Ive seen them with billet spiked center caps and they look dooe


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Get spikes. Ive seen them with billet spiked center caps and they look dooe


link please? lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> link please? lol


No idea where they came from. May have been custom.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

hey everyone, what do guys think of this benz wheel? i kind like them better then the sawblades 









has anyone seem them on a TT?


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Alphards! They are big in the mk4 and mk5 VW scene for sure... I dont think I've ever seen them on an Audi...

The main reason I went sawblades was because TT's naturally have a "high" body. I knew 17's would make it sit alittle lower even though it doesnt look low enough for my preference yet. Alphards only came in 18... I was looking at those wheels as well!

Give um a try! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Plenty of people have run those. Try a google search


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Plenty of people have run those. Try a google search


:facepalm: so right... just searched google and tons came up haha... i dont think they look as good on a TT as they do on the mk5's


----------

